# Trail closed



## Bruno (Jul 14, 2009)

*Section of the Little Manistee Trail and Route *​ *temporarily closed for bridge replacement*​ 
Department of Natural Resources (DNR) officials announced today that a three-mile section of the Little Manistee Trail and Route, located in Lake County, will be temporarily closed due to the replacement of two recreational bridges. The East and West Twin Creek Bridges are located on the northeast portion of the trail system. After assessment by a private engineering firm, it was determined that both bridges were in need of replacement due to aging bridge components that compromise the safety of users.
Bridge construction is expected to begin mid-April and be completed by June 30, 2012. A reroute, using county roads to maintain trail connectivity, will be in place during the construction period. The Little Manistee ORV route and single track will be closed from north Twin Creek Road south to 4 Mile Road. 
The project is being funded through a federal Recreation Trails Program (RTP) Grant administered by the DNR. RTP grant funding is derived from federal Department of Transportation gas tax revenues used exclusively for recreation trail development projects; funds cannot be applied toward non-recreation projects.
The trail closure location and temporary reroute will be identified on the DNR Internet trail map. Trail maps and other ORV riding information can be found on the DNRs website at www.michigan.gov/dnr. Questions regarding the status of this project may be directed to Amanda Matelski, DNR Trails Analyst, at 213-775-9727, extension 6044.


----------

